
Facebook Takes Legal Aim at Man Who Claims 50% of Zuckerberg's Shares - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2011/05/26/facebook-legal-aim-paul-ceglia/
======
adrianwaj
I wonder who the email providers were for the concerned correspondence.

------
jayzee
<http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html>

They try everything except focus on what really matters: How the contract is
false/doctored.

~~~
dctoedt
A couple of things to keep in mind:

1\. Judges typically read right past the adjectives and adverbs, and can even
get annoyed if the rhetoric is too inflamed. Most litigators know this.

2\. Litigators also know that the court of public opinion can be almost as
important as the court of law. This can be especially true for public- or
soon-to-be-public companies.

3\. Defamation law is always in the back of litigators' minds when they handle
high-profile cases.

4\. If you want to say bad things about a lawsuit adversary, you're far safer
doing so in a court document than in, say, a press release. That's because,
with certain important exceptions, statements made in a court concerning a
case pending there are pretty much absolutely immune from liability for
defamation.

5\. My guess, unburdened by any factual information: When the lawyers crafted
this court filing, they knew full well that the press would be looking for
quotable quotes.

------
phlux
I was wondering what happened to this...

